# Landis and the hour record



## benk10 (Jan 11, 2009)

This may have been posted but Landis has expressed interest in going after the hour record.

http://twitter.com/TheRealFloydL

"I've been considering going after the hour record."


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

He is an idiot.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

It's settled then.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

According to BSNYC he tried to sell his 2006 TT bike on craigslist.

Perhaps he needed some funds to buy a bike like this instead?


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Everyone will bash him, and this thread will be moved to the doping forum in about an hour, but I'd enjoy seeing anyone make a serious attempt.

I don't think he has anywhere near the shot Cancellara would have. I like underdogs though.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

benk10 said:


> This may have been posted but Landis has expressed interest in going after the hour record.
> 
> http://twitter.com/TheRealFloydL
> 
> "I've been considering going after the hour record."


He must have mistaken "the hour record" for a hot dog eating contest.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Uh yeah...good luck with that


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Um, I don't know...*

If he succeeds it'll go a long way toward rebuilding his image. I hope he goes for it. Whatever happens will be interesting, especially with the current restrictions on the level of technology that must be used for an hour attempt.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember watching him win the tour. It was the first tour I'd followed and man, it was amzing. So i'll always have a special place in my dark cold heart for him. Hope he performs well.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I doubt that he will actually do it. Especially if Cancellara actually goes after the hour.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> According to BSNYC he tried to sell his 2006 TT bike on craigslist.
> 
> Perhaps he needed some funds to buy a bike like this instead?



Yeah he sold it on ebay. Here's his road bike on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/BMC-SLT01-FL-Ra...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item414bda78a1


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

mendo said:


> Everyone will bash him


and rightly so


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

yea, I think cancellara has a great shot. It'd be foolish for landis to devote any portion of his life to an attempt if cancellara confirms he's gonna go for it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tommyrhodes said:


> yea, I think cancellara has a great shot. It'd be foolish for landis to devote any portion of his life to an attempt if cancellara confirms he's gonna go for it.


I think Cancellara going for it would scare away most competitors. This alone would give anyone else who dared better odds overall. Keep in mind that Cancellara is still human and spent a good chunk of the first half of '09 sick. In cycling, anything can happen.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

The "old" Floyd clearly was a force to be reckoned with. I think people have a short memory. He has to be at least the old Floyd, and I dont know that he is anywhere close right? He should know that. Im still pretty sure he is the sole pro cyclist ever who had a hip resurfacing surgery. Unreal.
BTW, if i had 2750 bones i would buy that bike in a heartbeat. Am I crazy or is it fairly rare to be able to own a Tour winners bike? Or is it like John Voights car?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> Yeah he sold it on ebay. Here's his road bike on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BMC-SLT01-FL-Ra...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item414bda78a1


that would fit me perfect.:cryin: 2200 for a rode hard and hung up wet frame and components is still a bit high. No wheels included.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Considering? Who hasn't?

He is talking about the most beer drank in an hour, right?


----------



## benk10 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to say it'd pretty cool to see him really try to beat the record. I doubt he could do it, but you never know.

From what I hear, since his divorce, Floyd lives in an 1100 square foot cabin close to San Diego and all he does is ride his bike.

The guy may be crazy enough to do it


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Am I crazy or is it fairly rare to be able to own a Tour winners bike?


Yep. Tour winners' bikes are rare as hen's teeth. However, Floyd didn't win the Tour so his bike is really the same as every other non-winners' bike on ebay.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Tugboat said:


> Yep. Tour winners' bikes are rare as hen's teeth. However, Floyd didn't win the Tour so his bike is really the same as every other non-winners' bike on ebay.


Youre kidding right? Lets just say you take a look-see at the podium of Le Tour for the last 20 odd years and get back to me. Oscar Pereiro? Really? Apples to apples, thats all ill say for fear of the dreaded DF move. I consider him the winner, relatively speaking. Its kind of like who won if Riis didnt, if Jan didnt, if Pantani didnt. Ive said too much. I still want that bike!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

CabDoctor said:


> Yeah he sold it on ebay. Here's his road bike on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BMC-SLT01-FL-Ra...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item414bda78a1


He also has some other stuff on eBay now. He must really need the cash.


----------



## benk10 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you have a link to the other stuff on ebay? I may be interested in buying something.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

benk10 said:


> Do you have a link to the other stuff on ebay? I may be interested in buying something.


Search on ebay for completed items sold (or rather "offered") by williamgeo. He put up 3 of Landis's bikes in the last few days - no bids on any of them.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Youre kidding right? Lets just say you take a look-see at the podium of Le Tour for the last 20 odd years and get back to me. Oscar Pereiro? Really? Apples to apples, thats all ill say for fear of the dreaded DF move. I consider him the winner, relatively speaking. Its kind of like who won if Riis didnt, if Jan didnt, if Pantani didnt. Ive said too much. I still want that bike!


Meh. I'll stick to it. Floyd is as much a Tour winner as Ben Johnson is an Olympic 100m champion.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> The "old" Floyd clearly was a force to be reckoned with. I think people have a short memory. He has to be at least the old Floyd, and I dont know that he is anywhere close right? He should know that. Im still pretty sure he is the sole pro cyclist ever who had a hip resurfacing surgery. Unreal.
> BTW, if i had 2750 bones i would buy that bike in a heartbeat. Am I crazy or is it fairly rare to be able to own a Tour winners bike? Or is it like John Voights car?



I have one of Riis' bikes from '99. I think these are usually pretty beat to hell. It's still cool to me. I remember getting heckeled by some youts at a stoplight for having a pink bike. Actually brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

benk10 said:


> I have to say it'd pretty cool to see him really try to beat the record. I doubt he could do it, but you never know.
> 
> From what I hear, since his divorce, Floyd lives in an *1100 square foot* cabin close to San Diego and all he does is ride his bike.
> 
> The guy may be crazy enough to do it


That's about the size of an standard 3 room appartment in Yurop


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for an indication of his craziness, there's a segment with him in the documentary Bigger, Stronger, Faster showing his homemade altitude chamber in his backyard he sleeps in - a section of tubing barely big enough to squeeze into with a pump rigged to suck out the air. Says he likes sleeping in it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

He's lost his image but gotta give him credit for at least trying.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Prior to his big year in 2006, Landis was ranked #76 in the Pro Tour and his best professional racing result was 3rd in the Tour del'Avenir. I don't think that is hour record material.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Jim Nazium said:


> Prior to his big year in 2006, Landis was ranked #76 in the Pro Tour and his best professional racing result was 3rd in the Tour del'Avenir. I don't think that is hour record material.


That has little relevance as to whether or not he is hour record material. Ask Graeme Obree.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> That has little relevance as to whether or not he is hour record material. Ask Graeme Obree.


Obree had the lowest power output of all hour record holders - 5.5 w/kg. His records were due to his bike.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> Obree had the lowest power output of all hour record holders - 5.5 w/kg. His records were due to his bike.



I have the movie on DVD... if the movie is accurate Obree was more about the bike than the legs. Still damn cool the guy did all that though!


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

i just realized that was actually twitter,huh? pretty twittiotic people are excited about crap like that?wow,i'll pass.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

herbn said:


> i just realized that was actually twitter,huh? pretty twittiotic people are excited about crap like that?wow,i'll pass.


it's January, this is the pro cycling forum, not a whole lot of racing going on right now. At least this thread deals with something besides the design of new team kits....


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Jim Nazium said:


> Prior to his big year in 2006, Landis was ranked #76 in the Pro Tour and his best professional racing result was 3rd in the Tour del'Avenir. I don't think that is hour record material.


Tell that to Ondrej Sosenka.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> Obree had the lowest power output of all hour record holders - 5.5 w/kg. His records were due to his bike.



You know what they call the former hour record holder with the least amount of power of all the hour record holders? 

Former World Hour Record Holder.

The guy still did it. Sosenka did it, too (although he did later get caught for something), and Hutchinson came close. 

Anyway, the point is that you don't need to be a TdF winner to have a good shot to at the hour. That's the beauty of the hour record. Someone can come out of nowhere to take it and someone you've never heard of could have a better chance at it than someone like Cancellara.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

mendo said:


> Everyone will bash him, and this thread will be moved to the doping forum in about an hour, but I'd enjoy seeing anyone make a serious attempt.
> 
> I don't think he has anywhere near the shot Cancellara would have. I like underdogs though.[/QUOTE}
> 
> Floyd couldn't do it if Canellara let him suck his wheel for 59:59.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> You know what they call the former hour record holder with the least amount of power of all the hour record holders?
> 
> Former World Hour Record Holder.
> 
> ...


depends if you're going for the UCI's hour record or the best human effort record (Obree's hour record, like most others, was downgraded to the best human effort one).


----------



## yoked (Jan 7, 2010)

*williamgeo*

Looks like the infamous Will Geoghegan (*williamgeo*) is helping with the ebay liquidation sale.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> depends if you're going for the UCI's hour record or the best human effort record (Obree's hour record, like most others, was downgraded to the best human effort one).


I don't think it matters which record. You don't need to be a TdF winner or have those sorts of race results to be a contender for the hour record.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

yoked said:


> Looks like the infamous Will Geoghegan (*williamgeo*) is helping with the ebay liquidation sale.


If Landis really wants to make some serious money before retiring to obscurity, he needs to publish his memoirs while he still has some name recognition left. Since his pro career is effectively over, July of this year would be sublime timing to release a tell-all autobiography. I'll even give him a title for it, no charge - "Think Floyd - Dope or Dupe?". It didn't do Andre Agassi any harm.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Lance tested on the track for an hour attempt and bailed on it. Going all out on a perfectly flat (no hills) track with no wind is a very unique effort. Except for during the hour-record boom that happened back when Obree did it, top pros genreally stay away. A failed attempt is a loss.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

yoked said:


> Looks like the infamous Will Geoghegan (*williamgeo*) is helping with the ebay liquidation sale.


In case anyone forgets the name:

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=2873907


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> That has little relevance as to whether or not he is hour record material. Ask Graeme Obree.


The bigger question for me is whether or not he can TT very fast in the drops. His excellent time trialing ability in 2006 was credited in part to his unique position, with low elbows and high hands supposedly designed to keep the wind off his chest.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> In case anyone forgets the name:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=2873907


I rode with Will a few years ago in Malibu (a while after the Malibu hearing). Full Smith & Nephew kit on a BMC and all - it was pretty clear he was still feeling tortured by what he did re Lemond and the hearing. I guess he and Floyd were teammates back in the day of Floyd's mtb career. Struck me as a guy with a bad case of misplaced loyalty. Talking to him I couldn't help but feel kind of sorry for the guy.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Even more interesting was his Dec 28th twitter: "Planning something for 2010 that will change the cycling world forever!"


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

how about starting a "no holds barred" bicycle racing organization where you can use anything to get over the finnishline first except a motor.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Somebody is due to put a gap into one of these.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Tugboat said:


> Yep. Tour winners' bikes are rare as hen's teeth. However, Floyd didn't win the Tour so his bike is really the same as every other non-winners' bike on ebay.



OK...what is worth more: Pedro Delgado's bike or Floyd Landis' bike?

My guess is Floyd's.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

coinstar2k said:


> OK...what is worth more: Pedro Delgado's bike or Floyd Landis' bike?
> 
> My guess is Floyd's.


In the States maybe. I'd doubt it would be Floyd's if the two were offered for sale in Europe.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Maybe....*



coinstar2k said:


> OK...what is worth more: Pedro Delgado's bike or Floyd Landis' bike?
> 
> My guess is Floyd's.


Maybe not the best analogy....can you say "probenecid"? Delgado's TdF win likely wouldn't have been upheld these days. 

How 'bout, what is worth more: Stephen Roche's bike or Floyd Landis' bike?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

herbn said:


> how about starting a "no holds barred" bicycle racing organization where you can use anything to get over the finnishline first except a motor.


IHPVA


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't think Floyd can do it in his current condition, but it would be fun to watch. I would love to watch an hour record attempt.


----------



## JayZee (Sep 3, 2008)

I really doubt Cancellero will put the time and effort in training for the hour record any time soon. Like others have said, it is a unique effort. I would think someone like Floyd who focused almost solely on that with the backing of some crazy sponsor  could give it a good shot.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JayZee said:


> I really doubt Cancellero will put the time and effort in training for the hour record any time soon. Like others have said, it is a unique effort. I would think someone like Floyd who focused almost solely on that with the backing of some crazy sponsor  could give it a good shot.


I don't know about this Cancellero guy, but Cancellara is so much better than anyone else at time trialing (including Cancellero), it is very hard to see how Landis (or anyone else) could do better than him.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

55x11 said:


> I don't know about this Cancellero guy, but Cancellara is so much better than anyone else at time trialing (including Cancellero), it is very hard to see how Landis (or anyone else) could do better than him.


+1 

I really don't think that it would take Cancellara very much training outside of what he is likely doing right now for TT training. I really hope that he does go for it. He would make a great show of it really. Not to say that Landis wouldn't put his all into it but I just don't think that he has it in him to break the record. If I had to put money on anyone breaking it I would for sure go with Cancellara --- and I think that he would smash the record too.


Edit: I really wish that Obree hadn't dropped his attempt. That made me sad to see that happen and I'm sure it wasn't because he doesn't think he can do it (yes I do believe the reason of his therapist telling him to back down.) 

I wonder who else could have a shot at the hour? Hmmmm.


----------

